# B5 s4 clutch problems



## bikerboy69id (Sep 2, 2006)

I have an 2000 S4 and the other day the clutch started slipping really bad not really to sure what the problem is seeing how this is my first audi i can release the clutch and the car will star to move with out pressing the gas it feels like its not fully engaging the fluid was low and i was driving up a hill when i started to slip is it possible that there is air in the line if so is there a bleeder valve and where is it at


----------



## Jurjen (Oct 9, 2002)

Pretty sure you need a new clutch


----------



## Cal330ci (Dec 22, 2007)

There is a bleeder on the slave cylinder.
Check the slave and the whole hydraulic system for leaks. If ok you can try bleeding but sounds like a bigger issue.
Put the car in 4th or 5th gear when idling and let out the clutch. if the engine stalls the clutch is ok. if the clutch slips and the engine stays running the clutch assembly has a problem


----------

